# Ariens/LCT dipstick tube O-rings, leaking oil.



## Michael Smith

I just spent 3000 dollars on an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with EFI it leaks oil like a dang faucet I brought to my local dealer and am told it will be 4-8 weeks until I know anything. Ariens and the dealer I bought it from will do nothin to rplace this new machine beside fixing it under "Warranty" it is December 12th and I won't have a working machine until February!? I don't think so!!! Simply unacceptable..... Buyer Beware!!!! If customer support can do anything contact me ASAP not happy 207-415-8381


----------



## tpenfield

$3,000 for a machine that $1,000 probably could have done the trick. So, that is $2,000 worth of beer and chips that will never come to fruition. :sad2:

Sorry to hear about the oil fountain . . . any idea of where it is coming from? Missing cap or plug? Easy fix maybe?


----------



## Oneacer

First off you paid way over than what there selling for. I never heard of such a thing. 

You bought this from a dealer or a big box store? One to two months before you know whats wrong? LOL ... that is unbelievable ....


----------



## LostinMaine

Unacceptable! Fixing it under warranty is reasonable but it should be much quicker than that!


----------



## Michael Smith

It is 2800 +tax And that's anywhere you buy this model from. The oil is coming from the engine case/valve cover. The reason it is going to take so long is because every dealer is back logged repairing old machines not brand spankin new ones it's rediculous! Under these circumstances Ariens needs to do the right thing and replace it asap.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Why is that?


----------



## sscotsman

A few things to clear up:

1. $2,700 is the current price for an Ariens pro 28 hydro EFI. With tax, thats about $3,000.

2. Let's not have any judgment calls on what people choose to spend..Nothing wrong with buying a 3K snowblower if you want it and can afford it.

3. Oil leak is all about the engine, the exact model of snowblower is irrelevant. So it really has nothing to with the Ariens pro 28 hydro EFI, specifically, it could happen with any model.

4. 4 to 8 weeks seems about right for this time of year. They probably are literally unable to go faster, because they are swamped. I agree, it shouldnt take that long! But its December, thousands of people fired up their snowblowers for the first time this year over the past few weeks..hundreds then brought them into the shop, because they didnt adequately test them ahead of time..it is what it is.

Can you try other dealers?

Scot


----------



## knu2xs

sscotsman said:


> 3. Oil leak is all about the engine, the exact model of snowblower is irrelevant. So it really has nothing to with the Ariens pro 28 hydro EFI, specifically, it could happen with any model.



Scot. thanks for pointing that out.


----------



## drmerdp

S**t happens. You have two options. 

Wait for a dealer to look at it and deal with the down time.

Or post some pictures of the leak and let us advise you on the problem. If it’s something simple then why wait weeks.


----------



## Michael Smith

*Price is 2799 
Every dealer in the state of Maine is 4 weeks+ I called them all today. It is at my local shop right now. I completely understand why they are all busy however my snow blower shouldn't be there period. I know stuff happens but the fact it happened on a brand new snow blower this time of year should get special attention from the manufacturer in my opinion.


----------



## DriverRider

Was it bought at the local and authorized repair dealer, if it was then that is way too much time to wait. Dealers do not make lots of money on warranty work and one has to accept that their own purchasing customers and customer pay work get first crack. It is what it is.


----------



## Coby7

I can't believe they wouldn't just replace it if it's new. You must have some law protecting the consumer?


----------



## tdipaul

drmerdp said:


> Or post some pictures of the leak and let us advise you on the problem. If it’s something simple then why wait weeks.


This. 

If its fixable now, great, then you can raise **** with Ariens and the shop later.

.


----------



## vmax29

Sorry to hear that. Extremely frustrating. 

+1 on pics and a good description. Towel it down good. Get a flashlight. Top up the oil. Start it and take a few cell phone pics of that leak. Let the folks here have a look. Something might just have been overlooked / not been dogged down tight from the factory. Hopefully it’s an easy fix for you.


----------



## DriverRider

tdipaul said:


> This.
> If its fixable now, great, then you can raise **** with Ariens and the shop later.
> .


Why drag an independent repair center through the mud, are they supposed to drop everything they are doing for long time regular customers who are in line for service and repair a machine for someone who did not likely buy there? A local independent dealer would never have delivered the machine with obvious defects to a customer in the first place.


----------



## tpenfield

Sounds like the engine got made less the valve cover gasket . . . or the valve cover was not tightened properly. Those would be easy fixes. Beyond that, not so easy.

Anyway, the dealer should prioritize warranty work over repair work. Not to say how far back in line you might be with other customer's warranty work ahead of you.


----------



## Michael Smith

I ordered it from snowblowersdirect.com I received it in october. There was a small puddle of oil in the bottom of the box I didn't notice until unpacking it. I Inspected it found no signs of damage I assembled it not noticing any signs of oil. The next day there was oil on my garage floor. I found a little bit of oil in the belly of the blower upon further inspection and at the base of the engine. I wiped it all down dry and kept my eye on it and saw no more oil. I used it on the 1st snow a couple days ago and oil was all around the base of the engine and in the belly again. It is coming out of the valve cover from what I can see. I called snow blowers direct and Ariens and they said I would have had to return it within 30 days and not have had any gas in it. Iam literally stuck with it and waiting for the dealer to repair it. Even if I had bought it there it would be a warranty issue and id have to wait. Ariens should just take it back and replace it regardless of anyone's opinions it is new and defective period.


----------



## tdipaul

DriverRider said:


> Why drag an independent repair center through the mud, are they supposed to drop everything they are doing for long time regular customers who are in line for service and repair a machine for someone who did not likely buy there? A local independent dealer would never have delivered the machine with obvious defects to a customer in the first place.


IMO if its the same dealer/repair center he bought it from like he says, the answer is yes. 

A brand new machine with a problem should go to the front of the line. At least looked at pronto so parts can be ordered if they are needed. 

If the machine was purchased at a Home Depot that's another story.


----------



## tpenfield

OK, the puzzle pieces are coming together. Your 4-8 weeks at the local dealer is because you did not buy the machine from them.

I can see why you would not want to ship it back to the online retailer.

Do you still have the machine? or is it at the dealer? A few pictures and/or a video of the oil leaking would be helpful.


----------



## Michael Smith

I ordered it from snowblowersdirect.com I received it in october. There was a small puddle of oil in the bottom of the box I didn't notice until unpacking it. I Inspected it found no signs of damage I assembled it not noticing any signs of oil. The next day there was oil on my garage floor. I found a little bit of oil in the belly of the blower upon further inspection and at the base of the engine. I wiped it all down dry and kept my eye on it and saw no more oil. I used it on the 1st snow a couple days ago and oil was all around the base of the engine and in the belly again. It is coming out of the valve cover from what I can see. I called snow blowers direct and Ariens and they said I would have had to return it within 30 days and not have had any gas in it. Iam literally stuck with it and waiting for the dealer to repair it. Even if I had bought it there it would be a warranty issue and id have to wait. Ariens should just take it back and replace it regardless of anyone's opinions it is new and defective period.


----------



## tdipaul

Oh me too. 

I read "Ariens and the dealer I bought it from" and thought it was purchased locally


----------



## jburson250

@Michael Smith please consider sending a USPS Registered Letter, with Return Receipt to:

Dan Ariens, CEO
Ariens Company
655 W. Ryan Street
Brillion, WI 54110

Explain the situation, i.e. the machine's model and s/n, when bought and who from (not just the shop name, but the individuals names), when the problem appeared, and a description of the problem. Include photos, if possible.

Don't waste your time with Customer Service, emails or phone calls to the company.

Provide your phone numbers and physical address and email.

Be prepared to send a second letter if you don't get a response within a couple days after they receive the first one.

Be objective, truthful, and specific. Be courteous and avoid emotionally charged, or threatening statements. No more than 3 sentences per paragraph, and as few paragraphs as possible.

Conclude by describing the actions you expect Ariens Company to take.

If it were me, I'd expect the dealer to replace the machine with a new one, immediately.

This statement is next to his photo on the Ariens web site:

" . . . putting our name on a machine is a very meaningful moment. It means we believe in that machine, *we stand behind it*, and we’ve put everything we’ve got into it."

So ask him for some help. It just might work.


----------



## Michael Smith

Thank you I will do that tomorrow


----------



## Cardo111

Sorry to hear this. I agree with Jburson250, a good suggestion. I would first call them again first thing tomorrow morning as they may take a couple of hours to get back to you with a decision/resolution. Contact their customer support dept. they will likely transfer you to a manager in tech support these are knowledgeable people, who understand how the machine works and how the dealer system works. We all know exceptions can always be made. No policy is set in stone, regarding the 30 days....I would let them know in a level headed professional manner this is unacceptable on a new machine and this has to be resolved ASAP. I am stuck with a 340 lb. paperweight (perhaps an authorized dealer loaner machine if they won't replace it with a new one while waiting for the repair would work). ...Advise them if there is no satisfactory resolution tomorrow, you will have to write the certified/registered letter to Dan Ariens, they don't want you to do this because it will come back to them customer/tech support. If the unit was put on a credit card you can also dispute the charge given the circumstances (you were sold a defective unit). I have gone down this road before with successful outcomes, it's a last resort but you paid top dollar for a high end machine not a paperweight. Best of luck and keep us posted.


----------



## barney

It's how companies deal with these kind of problems that separate them from the pack. It's also how they add value to their brand well beyond any expense involved.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Where is the blower now?

If it were me I'd be disappointed, but I think I'd give it a good once-over before *I* blew a gasket.

MAYBE there's just a loose bolt or two, perhaps the valve cover, or the drain plug, or somewhere. Maybe a gasket was forgotten... maybe maybe. It can't hurt to have a light rummage around.

What you need is use of the machine, and also the easiest and quickest path there. What you don't need is more headaches... only you can decide which is the best path, for you.

Just my two cents, good luck... and stay Cool, Brother. ccasion14:

Edit: OK I see reading back that it's at your local shop.

Maybe go and see if you can drag it home to see, while keeping your 'place in line'. They'd probably be relieved, and you might be too.


----------



## UNDERTAKER

*Are you sure it is coming oot of where you say it is?????? because it could be leaking from those cheap drain pipe threads. post some pics of this problem presenting itself onto us here. so we can have a good looksee at it.*


----------



## alylea

*Charge Them Back1*



Michael Smith said:


> I just spent 3000 dollars on an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with EFI it leaks oil like a dang faucet I brought to my local dealer and am told it will be 4-8 weeks until I know anything. Ariens and the dealer I bought it from will do nothin to rplace this new machine beside fixing it under "Warranty" it is December 12th and I won't have a working machine until February!? I don't think so!!! Simply unacceptable..... Buyer Beware!!!! If customer support can do anything contact me ASAP not happy 207-415-8381


If you paid by credit card and bought it in the last 60 to 90 days, call the retailer first. If they tell you to scratch, call your credit card company. CALMLY and nicely explain the situation and ask them to charge back the retailer. You will be amazed how quickly they will react and try to fix the problem. If they don't satisfy you within reason, the charge back will stand and you won't have to pay for it.

Where did you buy it, and when?


----------



## alylea

*Charge Them Back1*



Michael Smith said:


> I just spent 3000 dollars on an Ariens Hydro Pro 28 with EFI it leaks oil like a dang faucet I brought to my local dealer and am told it will be 4-8 weeks until I know anything. Ariens and the dealer I bought it from will do nothin to rplace this new machine beside fixing it under "Warranty" it is December 12th and I won't have a working machine until February!? I don't think so!!! Simply unacceptable..... Buyer Beware!!!! If customer support can do anything contact me ASAP not happy 207-415-8381


Call your credit card company. CALMLY and nicely explain the situation and ask them to charge back the retailer. You will be amazed how quickly they will react and try to fix the problem. If they don't satisfy you within reason, the charge back will stand and you won't have to pay for it.


----------



## chargin

tpenfield said:


> I can see why you would not want to ship it back to the online retailer.
> 
> .


I believe this is against federal law once it has been fueled.

I think the CC company is the best and fastest option.


----------



## AriensPro1128

Checking with the credit card company is a very good idea. Many of the cc companies offer their own form of warrantee or extend the manufacturers for an additional time period.


----------



## Michael Smith

I have started a dispute with the CC we will see where this goes.


----------



## jcam32

in for updates as I was on the fence about purchasing a new Hydro pro 28. Keep us updated please


----------



## Michael Smith

UPDATE so I started the **** storm and got the dealer to look at it ahead of the quoted time. They found the source of the leak and "fixed" it. It is coming from the oil fill tube where it sits in the motor by pressure and an O-Ring I say "is" leaking because it is still leaking after they "fixed" it. I was also told ARIENS would not cover labor cost 1/2 hr @ 35.00 because I assembled the unit myself I say bull butter on that. Well I called Ariens and they are sending me a new filler tube and O-Ring Assembly so I will be changing the part out and praying it is over. Picture attached and circled is the leak point. You would not notice this unless you knew about it as it leaks it leaks down the valve cover gasket into the belly of the machine and onto the floor.


----------



## jsup

This is why I'm spending an extra $200 from the local guy, (tax), rather than buy on line. Everything has a price and a cost.

As far as the dealer goes, I can understand him taking care of his customers first, it's just good business.


----------



## jsup

Cardo111 said:


> Sorry to hear this. I agree with Jburson250, a good suggestion. I would first call them again first thing tomorrow morning as they may take a couple of hours to get back to you with a decision/resolution. Contact their customer support dept. they will likely transfer you to a manager in tech support these are knowledgeable people, who understand how the machine works and how the dealer system works. We all know exceptions can always be made. No policy is set in stone, regarding the 30 days....I would let them know in a level headed professional manner this is unacceptable on a new machine and this has to be resolved ASAP. I am stuck with a 340 lb. paperweight (perhaps an authorized dealer loaner machine if they won't replace it with a new one while waiting for the repair would work). ...Advise them if there is no satisfactory resolution tomorrow, you will have to write the certified/registered letter to Dan Ariens, they don't want you to do this because it will come back to them customer/tech support. If the unit was put on a credit card you can also dispute the charge given the circumstances (you were sold a defective unit). I have gone down this road before with successful outcomes, it's a last resort but you paid top dollar for a high end machine not a paperweight. Best of luck and keep us posted.


Why would a local dealer loan him one when he didn't buy it there?


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

PERhaps... it's time for this thread to be re-titled...?

Seems a real shame to slander an entire machine for a .20¢ o-ring. Or even if it turns out to be the fill tube... very minor stuff that any half-competent home mechanic should be able to remedy without anywhere near this amount of drama.

?

ccasion14:


----------



## Cardo111

jsup said:


> Why would a local dealer loan him one when he didn't buy it there?



As an act of goodwill as an authorized Ariens dealer. Ariens would possibly compensate the dealer for doing it in an effort to retain their good name. Maybe the local sales rep would offer the dealer a spiff. I once had an authorized Ariens dealer in my area offer to pick-up my damaged machine it was leaking gear oil and bring it back to me free of charge. I bought the limited edition machine from another dealer that was an hour away. 

Please realize that flexibility and going the extra mile is what differentiates a good business/brand from just an average one.


----------



## Michael Smith

Yea now that I know what it is. However it's not my job to remedy anything on a brand new 3000 dollar machine. It's built like crap that simple. I would buy a Honda just because of that crapy plastic fill tube that leaks oil out of the box. This being a brand new design I garantee you you will see this come up more often. If I retitled it i would say don't buy the EFI motors made in China. Buy the Briggs carborated machines.


----------



## leonz

Make sure you use some vaseline to lube the o ring to let the filler tube slide by without cutting it if there is an o ring groove in the casting.

I don't know why they do not run those things before they pack them-they could drain the oil and the gas with no issues and let the gas vapors disperse from the tank before boxing them up.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Briggs engines also utilize a plastic fill tube and an o-ring at the block seal.

+1 on the vaseline.


----------



## stromr

Michael Smith said:


> Yea now that I know what it is. However it's not my job to remedy anything on a brand new 3000 dollar machine. It's built like crap that simple. I would buy a Honda just because of that crapy plastic fill tube that leaks oil out of the box. This being a brand new design I garantee you you will see this come up more often. If I retitled it i would say don't buy the EFI motors made in China. Buy the Briggs carborated machines.


I understand your frustration but don't see what this has to do with the EFI system. I'd hazard a guess that many of the engines today use the exact same oil fill tube. I'm leaning toward what some other member said about this being a lot of drama for a small problem.


----------



## Michael Smith

So these are what type of O-Ring?


----------



## Michael Smith

Post pics of the Briggs motors dip stick assembly and compare to the pics I posted of the EFIs model engine made in China. That is what EFI has to do with it.


----------



## vinnycom

i used teflon tape on the threaded insert of the plastic dip tube on my tecumseh 10hp circa 1987 motor


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Briggs just uses one o-ring, which does tend to seep, and occasionally fail catastrophically.

In either case I just reach into the o-ring/related drawer and fix 'er up.










Something there for just about everything. :icon-shrug:

ccasion14:


----------



## alylea

leonz said:


> Make sure you use some vaseline to lube the o ring to let the filler tube slide by without cutting it if there is an o ring groove in the casting.
> 
> I don't know why they do not run those things before they pack them-they could drain the oil and the gas with no issues and let the gas vapors disperse from the tank before boxing them up.


Consider using a lube for the purpose. Vaseline is a petroleum based product and shouldn't be used on anything that is rubber. It may degrade the o-ring. There are special lubes for the purpose that can be had at any auto parts store. Many sell a tiny tube for $ .99 at the register.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Eh, the engine oil will wash most of it out in the first 30 seconds. Definitely before the next oil change.

The point is to prevent the o-ring(s) from shearing on install, as is what clearly happened from the op's pics.


----------



## Zavie

Michael Smith said:


> So these are what type of O-Ring?


Not possible to tell from the pics. Hopefully the bore that they are installed in is burr free, else same leak will occur. 
Nowadays, especially with overseas stuff the O-Rings could be standard or metric dimensions. Just dipping into your o-ring box and pulling out whatever could spell trouble. If you have a Parker Hydraulics store near you they could help sort out type and size. I'm surprised that with the double seal it leaked. Manufacturer could be using inexpensive o-rings or just in a rush to install them.


----------



## knu2xs

While I usually do this anyway, no matter if the machine is old or new, thanks to this thread I have been looking closely for leaks, of any kind, on my 2018 Pro Hydro 28 with EFI and its looking good. 


Tonight or tomorrow I'll be doing my "break-in" 5 hour oil change............


When it comes to manufacturing, stuff happens with any engine, or product, always has, always will. 
No process is perfect, I don't care what any manufacturer might say...........


----------



## dhazelton

My Snapper rear engine rider has a Briggs and oil leaks out of the fill tube. I've changed the o ring to a slightly thicker one and it leaks slightly less. Just keep an on the oil level. ALSO, when you pull the dipstick of a machine with those long fill tubes sometimes the oil creeps up and the level may seem very high but you need to wipe it with a rag and reinsert it to get an accurate reading.


----------



## 351beno

Are you sure its engine oil and not the auto turn diff leaking.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Zavie said:


> ...Just dipping into your o-ring box and pulling out whatever could spell trouble. If you have a Parker Hydraulics store near you they could help sort out type and size...


Brother... it's a dipstick tube, not a jet turbine... 

Briggs uses red silicone 70 duro for the tube to block seal, but really, in a pinch a standard black ~80 duro aflas or whatever will hold the oil in long after you forget to order the 'special' OEM $3.99 10x markup replacement that's probably not as good anyhow.

ccasion14:


----------



## Zavie

Yanmar Ronin said:


> Brother... it's a dipstick tube, not a jet turbine...
> 
> Briggs uses red silicone 70 duro for the tube to block seal, but really, in a pinch a standard black ~80 duro aflas or whatever will hold the oil in long after you forget to order the 'special' OEM $3.99 10x markup replacement that's probably not as good anyhow.
> 
> ccasion14:


Are you sure this model has no jet turbine? Ariens makes so many different blowers.:biggrin:


----------



## vinnycom

Zavie said:


> Are you sure this model has no jet turbine? Ariens makes so many different blowers.:biggrin:


that would be a true snowblower. no augers or impellers needed, just point the turbine towards snow and let it rip


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Zavie said:


> Are you sure this model has no jet turbine? Ariens makes so many different blowers.:biggrin:


JDM ftw.






... yes that's a snowblower. Custom turbo job.

:nerd:


----------



## nwcove

vinnycom said:


> that would be a true snowblower. no augers or impellers needed, just point the turbine towards snow and let it rip


careful what you ask for vinny !:wink2:


----------



## jsup

Cardo111 said:


> As an act of goodwill as an authorized Ariens dealer. Ariens would possibly compensate the dealer for doing it in an effort to retain their good name. Maybe the local sales rep would offer the dealer a spiff. I once had an authorized Ariens dealer in my area offer to pick-up my damaged machine it was leaking gear oil and bring it back to me free of charge. I bought the limited edition machine from another dealer that was an hour away.
> 
> Please realize that flexibility and going the extra mile is what differentiates a good business/brand from just an average one.


I get that. And there are shops that will do it, however, I'll tell you exactly what they are thinking:

*You bought this machine from someone on the internet to save a couple bucks, now that you have a problem you come crawling to me to fix it, without letting me make the money on the machine *

In addition, shops put the machines together machines themselves. They know the ins and outs of the machines. Sure, anyone with the most limited mechanical ability can do it, but, if the shop does it, there's no one to blame but them. Again, I look at the price vs. the cost, and typically favor on the side of lower COST, even if it's a higher price. 

I've been on many sides of this. In one case where I bid on jobs, another company that was cheaper got the work, only for the customer to call me back and beg me to fix it. And I do, at a higher price. It's harder to fix something that someone else screwed up, than do it from scratch. 

I've had customers try to buy the core part of a network from someone else, and come to me for peripherals when their first vendor couldn't get credit to buy them. I told them to drop dead either buy the system from me, or get the peripherals from someone else. I don't take scraps. 

I understand your point, and on paper, yes I get it. However, if a shop harbors resentment toward customers who do that, I can't say I fault them for it. If the machine was bought at the local shop, they'd probably eat the $35 labor because they made it on the machine. That resentment may manifest itself by putting you at the end of the line, or other ways. Which is probably what happened here. 

They know that next time an online shopper is going to buy a machine, or something else, they are going back to the internet, to save a few bucks, it's hard to win those people over.


----------



## jsup

Yanmar Ronin said:


> JDM ftw.
> 
> https://youtu.be/c7AL8CoXVyE
> 
> ... yes that's a snowblower. Custom turbo job.
> 
> :nerd:


OK, that was cool.


----------



## Oneacer

Yep, we use them at Amtrak as well ... noisy as **** ...


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

jsup said:


> *You bought this machine from someone on the internet to save a couple bucks, now that you have a problem you come crawling to me to fix it, without letting me make the money on the machine *


What, you mean we shouldn't hold it against these local dealers that they've invested millions in a facility, tools, training, insurance and stock/parts...? And so kick them an extra few bucks at sale in respect of that, and for the convenience and in expectation of future consideration...?
And maybe in the process also help our neighbor stay in business and profit, good for the entire community...

:smiley-shocked029:

ccasion14:


----------



## man114

It's not uncommon for these to shift and seep depending how the unit is transported and handled.

There isn't really anyone to fault. The thing leaks on my ancient Tecumseh on my Roper 8/26 after so and so many hour of vibration from the engine. 

If you buy it at a dealer they'll likely have put the oil in, notice and fix it.

If you buy it online and it happens then you fix it yourself.

If it's an actual warranty claim it gets taken care of eventually, or if you can't do it.

Maybe the shop even if busy checks it over quickly to see if you missed something simple out of courtesy.

There really isn't anyone to fault here. It happens, it gets fixed and you move on. 

My dad bought a big diesel John Deere tractor and it had a faulty voltage regulator. He bought it from a local shop they fixed it. My grandpa jumped through hoops once to get an Ingersoll tractor for a cheap price and he's always had issues getting it serviced by the local authorized service place, probably because he didn't buy it through them. Ended up dying on his front lawn and he had to run out and buy a craftsman in a pinch this past summer just because the grass was growing so much and he had no other immediate option.


----------



## Michael Smith

I will be buying local from now on I certainly learned a lesson in that aspect. However regaurdless of where it's purchased it's an Ariens snow blower and ultimately Ariens is who keeps the local dealer in business. I mean if I moved here from somewhere else with my machine in tow I shouldn't be treated as a 2nd class citizen. After all Ariens is the name I bought not the local lawn and garden center.


----------



## Cardo111

jsup said:


> I understand your point, and on paper, yes I get it. However, if a shop harbors resentment toward customers who do that, I can't say I fault them for it. If the machine was bought at the local shop, they'd probably eat the $35 labor because they made it on the machine. That resentment may manifest itself by putting you at the end of the line, or other ways. Which is probably what happened here.



I appreciate the response and your honesty as a small business owner. My experience with OPE dealers at least in this area the NY metro burbs. They will as you explained appreciate that you bought a machine from them instead of a big box or over the internet. However they will still prioritize the repairs of the landscaping company that bought $50,000. or so in equipment from them over your $1k or $2k snowblower. Additionally they will complete paying customer's repairs prior to warranty work. As you know they are in business to make money. They will be paid by the manufacturer for warranty work but at a reduced rate similar to a car dealership.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Michael Smith said:


> ...ultimately Ariens is who keeps the local dealer in business..


No Grasshopper... it's regular customers who drop their coin there on machines, parts and service.

Glad you learned. Onward...

ccasion14:


----------



## man114

Michael Smith said:


> I will be buying local from now on I certainly learned a lesson in that aspect. However regaurdless of where it's purchased it's an Ariens snow blower and ultimately Ariens is who keeps the local dealer in business. I mean if I moved here from somewhere else with my machine in tow I shouldn't be treated as a 2nd class citizen. After all Ariens is the name I bought not the local lawn and garden center.


All fair but if that were the case and you go in there and say "hey I just moved to the area you're the area dealer I located and I need some help, I've got a problem with my blower..." it is a lot different than "I bought this thing online, it's broken and I need you to fix it". You'll be treated how you treat them. I worked at Wal-Mart when I was in college and know the drill, if you came in with an attitude to people who were trying to help you you got the appropriate treatment for it 9 times out of 10. However if you had to wait you had to wait regardless of whose fault it is.


----------



## GoBlowSnow

Cardo111 said:


> As an act of goodwill as an authorized Ariens dealer. Ariens would possibly compensate the dealer for doing it in an effort to retain their good name. Maybe the local sales rep would offer the dealer a spiff. I once had an authorized Ariens dealer in my area offer to pick-up my damaged machine it was leaking gear oil and bring it back to me free of charge. I bought the limited edition machine from another dealer that was an hour away.
> 
> Please realize that flexibility and going the extra mile is what differentiates a good business/brand from just an average one.


Respectfully, no one does that anymore, welcome to the 21st century. Just remember, this is only a snowblower, not a car. A car dealer might give you a loaner while yours is being fixed under warranty but I've never heard of a snowblower shop doing this. And even then, no matter how much of your hard earned $$$ you may spend on something, it is no guarantee that it will not have issues. I have had to learn this the hard way myself.


----------



## 10953

Michael Smith said:


> So these are what type of O-Ring?


before you install the new tube and o-rings. you best check for why there is such a deep gouge in the plastic tube.
what i see tells me there is a burr in the machined bore in the crankcase,that will again damage the new part's


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

If you look closely, the gouge in the tube is oriented 'downward', with material overlapping the ring(s), suggesting it was removed roughly. Not accusing, just observing. Frustration factor factored in and understood.

Not that the casting may not be rough... the shredded bits of ring clinging to the upper lip? of the insertion portion seem to indicate o-rings were damaged at install.

I'd like to see a picture of the bore in the aluminum... might be tough to get I guess.


----------



## 10953

so would i., what i saw was a upward gouge from the tapper ,tearing the lower o-ring with plastic material at the top of the upper o-ring groove and o-ring material at the seat stop, that made me think of a possible rough spot that should be looked at and corrected before installing possibly wasting a new one. 

these bores are pretty much polished when the machines bore them .it's very rare i see one, like that one. when i do it has a machining burr


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

:nod: One little sharp chip is all it would take.

ALL of this SAID... it has occurred to me that we're only having this whole discussion because the machine was not tested thoroughly immediately after delivery and assembly, as a dealer would do. No snow, never mind... run it up to operating temperatures, engage tranny, do a couple burnouts... see. That so much time passed between the doorbell and the declaration indicates a lack of proper preparation. How do you know what you have, until you know what you have?

That an e-retailer offers a 30-day window seems fair enough, but it doesn't allow for assumptions. Until you've run a new machine and tested it, and especially these days... you're shooting craps. Computers, robots and quality control still don't replace a trained eye at the finish line.

If only a run-in procedure been performed within a week of delivery... Maybe that's the take-away from all this, once the smoke settles. Wanna be brave? Wanna do it yourself? Wanna save those dollars that a trained tech would charge?

Sure... go ahead. Just make sure you can fill those boots.


----------



## jsup

Yanmar Ronin said:


> No Grasshopper... it's regular customers who drop their coin there on machines, parts and service.
> 
> Glad you learned. Onward...
> 
> ccasion14:


100% correct.

Ariens can go out of business tomorrow, and the dealers will continue to survive because of the CUSTOMERS! Customers keep business in business, not business. (if that makes sense)


----------



## jsup

dhazelton said:


> My Snapper rear engine rider has a Briggs and oil leaks out of the fill tube. I've changed the o ring to a slightly thicker one and it leaks slightly less. Just keep an on the oil level. ALSO, when you pull the dipstick of a machine with those long fill tubes sometimes the oil creeps up and the level may seem very high but you need to wipe it with a rag and reinsert it to get an accurate reading.


Too much oil in the crankcase can cause leaks too.


----------



## jburson250

Just now, pulled the dipsticks on both my Ariens blowers (listed below, in sig) and placed them along side their fill tubes. 

Compared to the fully seated stick position, the full mark is easily 5" - 6" *below* the bottom of the fill tube. So how could the "O" ring be exposed to liquid oil, during storage or operation of the engine? Vapor, maybe. It's a splash lube system, but I'd think the sump would be baffled to promote return flow. Sorry, never taken one of these engines apart.

The OP stated in Post 17 he saw oil in the box when first opened. RED FLAG #1. Call vendor! Did the box & pallet get laid on it's side or inverted, during transport? A Hydro Pro 28 weighs 352 lbs. Box and pallet maybe 75 lbs. more. Hard to imagine a tip-over, but extraordinary things can happen during handling and shipping. Maybe an overfill somewhere along the line?

The OP stated in Post 20 he saw oil on the blower belly/engine base/floor after assembly. RED FLAG #2. Call vendor!

The question still stands - how could the "O" ring be exposed to liquid oil? Gotta be an overfill, and a substantial one, at that. Or maybe the leak's from somewhere else.

Only my new little Classic came in a box (from Lowes). In the first two days after I brought it home, I unboxed, assembled, and thoroughly inspected & adjusted everything. Engine oil level was good. Gear case was a bit low - added gear oil to correct. To much grease in transmission - substantial amount stuck to inside surface of bottom cover. Some on drive disc. Cleaned & corrected all. Then ran engine 5 hours and changed oil. Never a leak, anywhere. I'd hope these are things (other than the first oil change) the servicing dealer did to my Pro, before he delivered it. If the machine is sourced elsewhere, this stuff becomes the owner's responsibility.

I hope @Michael Smith gets his machine sorted out soon. Certainly, liability lies with the vendor, the shippers, and/or Ariens. Unfortunately, that's a grand opportunity for near-eternal finger pointing.

Good luck Michael. The Hydro Pro is a fine, powerful machine. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## Michael Smith

Update. Here are some more pictures of the o rings and the bore the assembly fits into. The previous pictures had pieces of the o rings on it not plastic. I am an HVAC technician and am professional in everything I do. I removed this assembly carefully and those pieces of o ring were afloat after I picked it up from the dealer. I put my finger in the hole and did not feel any burs at all.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Understood... and if we're pointing any fingers here they're not at you, but at trying to find the cause of the problem, and help others avoid what's happened. No offense intended.

The bore looks very clean, but that 'edge' if you will, below which the o-rings seal, does look rather sharp... in addition the o-rings appear to be made of cheese, or, I dunno what. Unless that shade is a trick of lighting I don't think I've ever seen any that color before.

Have you had those off the tube for closer inspection?


----------



## Michael Smith

I agree cheese is right. That is the actual color I will post pics when I take them off.


----------



## jsup

Try VITON replacements. It should last longer, seal better, and is impervious to petro chemicals. Look for the brand in the advertisements.

www.viton-orings.com


----------



## sscotsman

This has been a very informative thread! Thanks to everyone who has been helping Michael get this sorted out.









Michael, its clear that the problem with the O-rings really has nothing to do with the Ariens pro 28 hydro EFI model itself. Its an issue with Ariens/LCT engines, and this issue could happen with any Ariens snowblower model. ( and other brand engines too)

I would like to change the subject line of this thread from:

Do not buy Ariens pro 28 hydro EFI

To:

Ariens/LCT dipstick tube O-rings, leaking oil.

Its more accurate, and it will help people in the future to find the thread, if others have the same problem.
Thoughts?

Thanks,
Scot


----------



## jburson250

Michael, how far below that inner ledge is the oil level? Just use a clean screw driver, or something else with a big handle that can't drop in.

What were the pieces of O-ring floating in? Obviously oil, but in the bore hole or on the ledge?

Have you, or the folks at the shop drained the sump, then refilled it with the amount of oil specified in your engine manual?


----------



## Michael Smith

I don't know how to edit it


----------



## Michael Smith

The pieces of O Ring weren't in the oil the were clinging to the dip stick tube


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

The mods can change the thread title if you agree, no problem.

Also highly suggest not using the new o-rings supplied when your package from Ariens arrives, if they look anything like those. As a HVAC tech you must have a stash of HNBR (green) rings, imo if the appearance of what you've got is accurate then they'd be an upgrade for sure. Either that or red silicone... if you can snap a photo on top of a mm scale ruler I'll throw a few in an envelope for you to try.

Once they're off and photographed give 'em the old pull test and see if they come apart.


----------



## Michael Smith

Look at these haha my god what quality


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Hey those are gonna leak... :nerd:


----------



## jsup

Michael Smith said:


> Look at these haha my god what quality


That sucks, I can never understand why a company would cheap out on such a minor part. The products I make, it costs me about 40 cents to use stainless steel fasteners (rivets) many companies use straight steel to save pennies, reminds me of this. 

Unbelievable they'd use something like that.


----------



## mrsteve7

I'm curious as to where else on the engine, if at all, the same type O-rings may have been used and may potentially be another failure point. Some of my other engines with dipstick have screw-in oil fill plugs which use an O-ring as well.


----------



## Michael Smith

Exactly what I'm worried about. It looks like a little kid rolled up some silicone play dough and made a pile of o rings. It really makes me wonder about the rest of the machines gaskets and o rings.


----------



## Zavie

Michael Smith said:


> Exactly what I'm worried about. It looks like a little kid rolled up some silicone play dough and made a pile of o rings. It really makes me wonder about the rest of the machines gaskets and o rings.


That's why I've said many times before that the only engine for me on an Ariens would be the 420cc Briggs.


----------



## jsup

mrsteve7 said:


> I'm curious as to where else on the engine, if at all, the same type O-rings may have been used and may potentially be another failure point. Some of my other engines with dipstick have screw-in oil fill plugs which use an O-ring as well.


They can use something that's "good enough" and it will work all over. Thing is, manufacturers are happy with "good enough" and truth is, good enough, is, good enough many times.


----------



## dhazelton

Could be poor assembly technique as well - you aren't supposed to 'roll' o-rings on as that stretches them unevenly. And lubricate the receiving hole, not the ring itself, to prevent tearing.

I don't have ANY small engine that doesn't have oil or an oily film at the drain or fill points. That's what they make rags for.


----------



## sscotsman

dhazelton said:


> Could be poor assembly technique as well - you aren't supposed to 'roll' o-rings on as that stretches them unevenly. And lubricate the receiving hole, not the ring itself, to prevent tearing.
> 
> I don't have ANY small engine that doesn't have oil or an oily film at the drain or fill points. That's what they make rags for.


yep, this has already been brought up, and is most likely a factor in this case.
The photos of the damaged O-rings also support that conclusion. 
Probably wouldn't have happened if an experienced dealer had assembled the machine.

Which means..technically, there is probably nothing actually wrong with the snowblower, at all.
what likely happened is that incorrect assembly damaged the O-rings, they were pushed in and twisted while "dry", causing them to tear, then leak. (the quality of the O-rings is debatable..they might be low quality, but if they were oiled when assembled, they probably wouldn't have ripped) It's also possible the engine oil was over-filled.

If this is what happened, I don't blame Michael..(unless the instructions _specifically_ mentioned oiling the dipstick tube!  but I suspect they didn't..) people cant be expected to know every tiny detail like this...and it's these kind of seemingly minor details that cause bigger problems if they are missed..this is why IMO customers shouldn't be allowed to assemble brand-new snowblowers, at all.. its just a bad idea, because there is too much that can go wrong, just from honest inexperience..we have seen it before.

Scot


----------



## jburson250

sscotsman said:


> Probably wouldn't have happened if an experienced dealer had assembled the machine. It's also possible the engine oil was over-filled.
> ... this is why IMO customers shouldn't be allowed to assemble brand-new snowblowers, at all.. its just a bad idea, because there is too much that can go wrong, just from honest inexperience..we have seen it before.


Scot, the only blower I ever bought in a box - my '18 Classic 24 from Lowe's - came with the engine fully assembled and oil in the crankcase. I've assumed Michael's would've been the same. If so, the oil fill tube was installed at the engine factory in China. This is also why I considered the overfill scenario to be most likely, whether filled in China or Brillion. Michael wasn't responsible for either.

I agree, most customers have no business assembling a new blower - but some do. And not all was correct with my NIB, factory-fresh Classic 24, either.
I asked for it boxed, convinced I could do a far better job bolting it together and adjusting it properly than a part-time high school student.

FWIW, I bought it at Lowe's because of the military/veteran discount. My servicing dealer, who I have a long ODP relationship with, refused to discount it a penny.


----------



## sscotsman

Ive been under the impression that Michael did insert the fill tube into the engine as part of the assembly process..I got that impression from post #34:



Michael Smith said:


> UPDATE so I started the **** storm and got the dealer to look at it ahead of the quoted time. They found the source of the leak and "fixed" it. It is coming from the oil fill tube where it sits in the motor by pressure and an O-Ring I say "is" leaking because it is still leaking after they "fixed" it. I was also told ARIENS would not cover labor cost 1/2 hr @ 35.00 because I assembled the unit myself I say bull butter on that. Well I called Ariens and they are sending me a new filler tube and O-Ring Assembly so I will be changing the part out and praying it is over. Picture attached and circled is the leak point. You would not notice this unless you knew about it as it leaks it leaks down the valve cover gasket into the belly of the machine and onto the floor.


I read "because I assembled the unit myself" to be refeering to installing the filler tube.
But now that I re-read it, he doesnt specifically say that..

Michael, can you clarify? Did you install the filler tube? Or did it come with the tube in place?

Scot


----------



## Michael Smith

Scot I'm not sure who you are but if you are an Ariens rep you should know the only assembly required is the handle bars, chute, associated cables and of course making sure the gear and motor oil levels are correct. In my case the oil level was low and required me to top it off. Iam a professional HVAC technician I work on pumps, seals, o rings and gaskets all the time. This was done at the factory. Also the honest reason I chose to put my machine together run and adjust the cables etc. was because not one of them at my local dealer was done consistently and or correctly according to the supplied directions. I know this because I put my last machine together as well a deluxe 30 efi from Home Depot and had no issues with it. Again I am super Anal about my things and take extremely great care of them. When the local dealer told me Ariens denied warranty work because I assembled it I said bull butter because they know or should know dang well that's not part of the assembly process and if they don't all you have to do is look at the directions to see what's involved. See photos for detailed instructions on the assembly of this model.


----------



## jsup

sscotsman said:


> yep, this has already been brought up, and is most likely a factor in this case.
> The photos of the damaged O-rings also support that conclusion.
> Probably wouldn't have happened if an experienced dealer had assembled the machine.
> 
> Which means..technically, there is probably nothing actually wrong with the snowblower, at all.
> what likely happened is that incorrect assembly damaged the O-rings, they were pushed in and twisted while "dry", causing them to tear, then leak. (the quality of the O-rings is debatable..they might be low quality, but if they were oiled when assembled, they probably wouldn't have ripped) It's also possible the engine oil was over-filled.
> 
> If this is what happened, I don't blame Michael..(unless the instructions _specifically_ mentioned oiling the dipstick tube!  but I suspect they didn't..) people cant be expected to know every tiny detail like this...and it's these kind of seemingly minor details that cause bigger problems if they are missed..this is why IMO customers shouldn't be allowed to assemble brand-new snowblowers, at all.. its just a bad idea, because there is too much that can go wrong, just from honest inexperience..we have seen it before.
> 
> Scot


Perhaps Snowblowers aren't something that should be sold over the internet, for these reasons.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

I think it's time to lighten up on Michael... we've pretty much given him the snow-board torture routine and I believe he is a man of his word. And as an HVAC tech he certainly knows how to handle his o-rings. Which he didn't do anyhow, before he discovered the source of the leak. The engine was most certainly fully assembled when the machine was delivered. If he can be faulted for anything it's for not giving the machine a thorough testing asap after delivery/assembly. Water under the bridge now and further discussion there is meaningless.

My experienced eye, and his, and the pull-test results, suggest that the supplied o-rings are substandard, and were perhaps poorly installed at the factory. 

IMO this is an issue that needs to be brought to the attention of Ariens, and also to LCT. I've never dealt with Ariens but I have done with LCT... my interaction with them convinced me that they are attentive to customer concerns, and ready and willing to solve issues with their engines, even at some expense to them. They sent me a new gas tank at around $100 shipping alone, based on photos of the tank and engine S/N I sent and without requiring return of the defective tank. That ain't bad.

Michael, I suggest you contact LCT customer service with the photos you posted here, and perhaps a link to this thread, and CC Ariens.

Whether bought from an online retailer or not I'm pretty sure both of these companies want to see satisfied customers. If nothing else, perhaps future problems of this nature can be avoided. And that'd be a Win.

?


----------



## sscotsman

Michael Smith said:


> the only assembly required is the handle bars, chute, associated cables and of course making sure the gear and motor oil levels are correct.


ok, thanks for the clarification.
that wasnt clear before, and it sounded like you had installed the dipstick tube, because of the wording in post #34 that suggested Ariens wouldnt honor the warranty on a bad dipstick tube because you had installed the dipstick tube. I thought we had been talking about that for days!  also, I have always thought they shipped without oil, so needing to install the plastic dipstick tube as part of the assembly process is not unreasonable.

Scot


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Maybe as a forum we could order a machine online and do a real decent documentary of the assembly process, and things found/improvements that could be made, as a general learning guide.

Sure they're all a bit different, but I'm betting not that much. Sure could cover the essentials and basics.

Might help some folks down the road... I'm still all for supporting the local dealer but the internet whole thing is what it is, this is going to be an ongoing issue.


----------



## jrom

I like how Ariens uses 2 colors on the instructions. Good use of the 2nd color to highlight areas of importance.



Michael Smith said:


> ...See photos for detailed instructions on the assembly of this model.


----------



## kgloff

Michael Smith said:


> Scot I'm not sure who you are but if you are an Ariens rep you should know the only assembly required is the handle bars, chute, associated cables and of course making sure the gear and motor oil levels are correct. In my case the oil level was low and required me to top it off. Iam a professional HVAC technician I work on pumps, seals, o rings and gaskets all the time. This was done at the factory. Also the honest reason I chose to put my machine together run and adjust the cables etc. was because not one of them at my local dealer was done consistently and or correctly according to the supplied directions. I know this because I put my last machine together as well a deluxe 30 efi from Home Depot and had no issues with it. Again I am super Anal about my things and take extremely great care of them. *When the local dealer told me Ariens denied warranty work because I assembled it *I said bull butter because they know or should know dang well that's not part of the assembly process and if they don't all you have to do is look at the directions to see what's involved. See photos for detailed instructions on the assembly of this model.


Is it the case that if the snowblower is not assembled by a dealer Ariens may not honor their warranty? Interested as I am debating between a Toro and Ariens purchase.


----------



## Paulie139

kgloff said:


> Is it the case that if the snowblower is not assembled by a dealer Ariens may not honor their warranty? Interested as I am debating between a Toro and Ariens purchase.


Sounds to me like it's the dealer giving the OP a hard time and not Ariens so much. The dealer probably isn't happy that it was purchased elsewhere. In my opinion, the dealer is missing a great opportunity to GAIN future business if they'd swallow the fact the they lost the original sale but then went a just little out of their way, and helped the OP out - THAT would go a long way, in my mind. And it's always been my experience that the vast majority of dealers of any product will use that strategy to their advantage.


----------



## Vermont007

Can someone please tell me what the abbreviation *ODP* (as used in Post #93 of this thread) is intended stand for ?


----------



## jsup

Paulie139 said:


> Sounds to me like it's the dealer giving the OP a hard time and not Ariens so much. The dealer probably isn't happy that it was purchased elsewhere. In my opinion, the dealer is missing a great opportunity to GAIN future business if they'd swallow the fact the they lost the original sale but then went a just little out of their way, and helped the OP out - THAT would go a long way, in my mind. And it's always been my experience that the vast majority of dealers of any product will use that strategy to their advantage.


Nope. Customers who shop price, always shop price. They use brick and mortar, chew them up, spit them out, take their knowledge then go look for where it's cheap.

It doesn't work that way in general, and the few times it does, it's not worth it. 

Look at a lot of forums, how many times is the question asked "where can I find XXXX the cheapest". Consumers will do what's good for their pocket, despite what they say. Same goes for "buy American". Deep pockets, and short arms


----------



## Michael Smith

UPDATE I received the new dip stick tube today and I am not impressed to say the least. I'll let you all know if it stops leaking.


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Once again... I'd replace that cheese with something better before I installed that, and clean the flash off as well.

You must have some green HNBR rings on hand, no...?

Those o-rings really do look bad.


----------



## jsup

Michael Smith said:


> UPDATE I received the new dip stick tube today and I am not impressed to say the least. I'll let you all know if it stops leaking.


If it still leaks, change the O-rings to different material and let us know if that solves the problem.


----------



## Michael Smith

I am replacing the O rings on the original at the moment as I agree the original ones are absolute crap and will test run that first. If that doesn't work I will look into the green hnbr ones you speak of. To make matters worse I just put my machine in the service position and fuel leaks out of the fuel cap with it on tight and correctly. SMH at at LCT


----------



## Yanmar Ronin

Well the cap's vented to allow air to get in... I suppose some gas could get out.

Don't burn yourself down...

Like I said before Briggs uses red silicone 70 duro o-rings there, but any port in a storm... local parts place around for you to grab something?


----------



## Michael Smith

Yes I have some black o rings have to use really thin ones because 3/32" is to thick I put the original one back on with my own o rings after seeing the new assembly they sent me and it seems to fit snug. Will know if it holds ina bit.


----------



## jsup

Michael Smith said:


> I am replacing the O rings on the original at the moment as I agree the original ones are absolute crap and will test run that first. If that doesn't work I will look into the green hnbr ones you speak of. To make matters worse I just put my machine in the service position and fuel leaks out of the fuel cap with it on tight and correctly. SMH at at LCT


The leaking gas happens on all of 'em. Put a plastic bag under the cap, then tighten the cap down over the bag.


----------



## sscotsman

Michael Smith said:


> To make matters worse I just put my machine in the service position and fuel leaks out of the fuel cap with it on tight and correctly. SMH at at LCT


That's normal and would be expected to happen, because the gas cap is vented for air. The gas cap is not air or gas-tight, by design. You need to drain the gas and the oil before tipping the machine up in the service position.

Scot


----------



## Michael Smith

Thank you for that info


----------



## jburson250

Vermont007 said:


> Can someone please tell me what the abbreviation *ODP* (as used in Post #93 of this thread) is intended stand for ?


It stands for *O*ut *D*oor *P*ower equipment. Sometimes seen as ODPE.


----------



## sscotsman

jburson250 said:


> It stands for *O*ut *D*oor *P*ower equipment. Sometimes seen as ODPE.


I have never seen ODP used before, or ODPE, but OPE is very common..

Scot


----------



## Cardo111

Personally I have never had a problem with oil leaking when a snowblower is in the service position. Unfortunately with the new EPA compliant bayonnet style fuel caps used on the LCT Gen 3 engines the plastic wrap trick on the filler neck no longer works. Your gas tank has to be empty or drained before putting the machine in the service position.


----------



## jburson250

sscotsman said:


> I have never seen ODP used before, or ODPE, but OPE is very common..
> 
> Scot


Thanks Scot, you're quite correct!

I'm an old man . . . sometimes I can't remember my own initials.:wink2:


----------



## jsup

Cardo111 said:


> Personally I have never had a problem with oil leaking when a snowblower is in the service position. Unfortunately with the new EPA compliant bayonnet style fuel caps used on the LCT Gen 3 engines the plastic wrap trick on the filler neck no longer works. Your gas tank has to be empty or drained before putting the machine in the service position.


On the gas cap leaking, Is that across the board? For Briggs too? Or just LCT?


----------



## sscotsman

jsup said:


> On the gas cap leaking, Is that across the board? For Briggs too? Or just LCT?


Pretty much every small gas engine, ever..on every snowblower, lawn mower, tractor, since the beginning of time..The gas cap has to vent to prevent a vaccum forming, which would stop gas flow to the engine. If a gas cap *stops* venting because the small opening clogs up, it can cause stalling..its a common troubleshooting step when trying to diagnose a stalling problem, "try it with the cap loose"..

Scot


----------



## jsup

sscotsman said:


> Pretty much every small gas engine, ever..on every snowblower, lawn mower, tractor, since the beginning of time..The gas cap has to vent to prevent a vaccum forming, which would stop gas flow to the engine. If a gas cap *stops* venting because the small opening clogs up, it can cause stalling..its a common troubleshooting step when trying to diagnose a stalling problem, "try it with the cap loose"..
> 
> Scot


I've never had the problem, on the other hand, I usually work on small engines with the tank almost empty, or I drain it. I never really thought about it much, it's just automatic. Putting the bag in usually solved my problem when I did have one. 

I thought they had a check valve in the vent, like a roll over valve on a car. It's just a metal ball. I guess I over thought it.


----------



## Cardo111

jsup said:


> On the gas cap leaking, Is that across the board? For Briggs too? Or just LCT?


It's not across the board,at least not yet. The Briggs Polar Force engines have a similar design but seem a little easier to use. Here is a recent thread (from Paulie139) with some good photos on the newer design I'm talking about.

http://www.snowblowerforum.com/forum/ariens-snowblowers/122970-ariens-gas-cap-921052-a.html


----------



## ariensplatinum

I have an ariens platinum30,it's 5 years old and mine is leaking oil past the upper o ring as well as gasket/o ring at the initial connection point where the tube goes into the block.I know there is 2 o rings on that on that internal part of the shaft too.Does anybody know where,other than a dealer,I can get replacement o rings.Further examination of the tube right at the flange where it joins the block the is void in the mold from the factory which could also be a problem with mine sealing itself off at that block to tube gasket/o ring.If there was a metal tube for the oil fill maybe this problem would not exist, or perhaps could be a possible remedy for part of this repair.Any thoughts?


----------



## 2.137269

ariensplatinum said:


> I have an ariens platinum30,it's 5 years old and mine is leaking oil past the upper o ring as well as gasket/o ring at the initial connection point where the tube goes into the block.I know there is 2 o rings on that on that internal part of the shaft too.Does anybody know where,other than a dealer,I can get replacement o rings.Further examination of the tube right at the flange where it joins the block the is void in the mold from the factory which could also be a problem with mine sealing itself off at that block to tube gasket/o ring.If there was a metal tube for the oil fill maybe this problem would not exist, or perhaps could be a possible remedy for part of this repair.Any thoughts?


maybe try https://parts.ariens.com/


----------



## ariensplatinum

87 powershiftx2,thank-you I checked this out to get part# for whole tube assembly.Also was hoping to just change out o rings so bought an assortment kit to try, only to find the ones I tried seemed too thick and didn't want to force the issue,so will try ones from dealer as I was told they have a rack of them.


----------



## 2.137269

play safe change the tube and o-rings if the tube isn't fitting right the ring isn't compressed enough to seal tightly, 

no problem with help,that's what we are here for


----------



## 350 Mag

I bought a RapidTrak Hydro Pro 28 last year and noticed my dipstick leaking as well.

I bought some oil/gas rated Permatex Silicone gasket maker.

Removed the dipsick and cleaned with brake clean or equivalent degreaser.

Dried.

Put a small bead of black silicone around base of dipstick tube....and bolted back up.

No more leaks.

I wouldn't take a machine back to dealer for such an easy fix.


----------

